# Which spider/invert scares you?



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

I was thinking about this the other night, as spider/invert keepers there's usually something within our hobby that scares us. Some people are scared of the true spider side of things, like Macrothele sp are grotesque to some, where as I find them fudging sexy! 

I'll start.... I can honestly say that I can keep any invert and it won't freak me out. I've kept many trues, T's, Millipedes, Centipedes and mantis etc. But there is one which does scare me (Not really a pet though) and those are wasp and hornets. Basically if it can fly and sting then I'm scared of it.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Definitely wasps and hornets for me!! Also Centipedes which I find both scary yet quite fascinating.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I keep Bees so I am not bothered by stingy things flying around :lol2:
I wouldn't say any invert scares me but I don't like snails and slugs, the slime makes me feel sick.


----------



## brad37 (Feb 11, 2012)

*inverts*

hi i am not really scared. off any thing like that if i come across a black widow that might get my hart racing. i think the speed of some of the spiders can be scary if one gets out and you can,t find it you don,t really want it to end up in next door or something.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Can hand on heart say none of them scare me. I don't fear them either. I like to say the only thing I fear is fear itself. I think fear clouds the mind and warps perception of what is actually happening. But then I've been told that my total lack of fear is actually a bad thing lol.
I have respect for all the inverts I care for, and armed with some knowledge I feel ready for most eventualities. Like when re-homing my P. striata, she decided to bolt and ended up doing laps around my arm. I just stayed still, waited for her to chill and coaxed her into the new tub


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Earwigs. Had a phobia of them since I was a child, don't think there's any other "bug" that bothers me but something about earwigs just gets me unhinged.

I don't like Scorp's, nothing against them and not a fear, just don't like the look of them.


----------



## Dasher256 (Jan 30, 2013)

any tarantula over 9" :lol2: I am not scared of others but anything bigger then 9" I would be briking it to open the tank :lol2:


----------



## UpLink (Dec 14, 2011)

Scared of spiders but I bought one to hopefully get over my fear. I think I'm a bit desensitised as I can sit there and look at it but if it moves quickly my heart skips a beat so not fully there yet :blush:

Absolutely petrified of bees and wasps to the point I will run away every time no matter the situation which doesn't always go down well as work. I a fly goes near my ears I have to run off ID it and then I can relax


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm willing to keep almost any invert except two, that would be centipedes and vinegaroons. Millipedes are fine but centipedes there's just something about that terrifies me and especially when you see them feeding on mice. vinegarroons just look like evil little creatures with a weird stinger looking thing on its rear end and big claws.

I will never get over these two and I'm happy to not keep them

I actually got stung by a bee for the first time and I couldn't help but laugh, got stung on my toe and it hurt more than I expected but found it so funny at the time, so bees are still amazing inverts to watch and respect.


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

The only invert that has ever truly crept me out were Camel Spiders. I have however become quite allot more tolerant of them over recent years.


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

T's with bigheads, they freak me out. Almost all terrestrial T's I've seen have massive heads, I don't know how you guys do it but i'm really not a fan :gasp:

Just got myself a H.Lividum and already she's got a massive spam, cant explain it but the bigheads really give me the creeps :lol2:


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

These are all over the walls inside the villa in france


----------



## EvilM1k (Jul 22, 2013)

Definitely wasps! I turn into a schoolgirl when they are near. :blush:

I do find centipedes a little creepy, I think it's the way their body moves.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

huntsman


----------



## ebmoclab (Nov 21, 2009)

EvilM1k said:


> Definitely wasps! I turn into a schoolgirl when they are near. :blush:


Me too. Don't know what it is but they just freak me out. Think I must have had a bad experience sometime beyond the reach of my memory.


----------



## FairySairz (Mar 18, 2013)

badwool said:


> These are all over the walls inside the villa in france
> 
> image



What on earth is that?!! some sort of spider-pede?! *shudder* how big are they


----------



## thistle (Apr 15, 2008)

Used to have a real phobia of scorpions but, since I've got in to tarantulas and started visiting forums like this, I've got much better and now can actually see them in a pet shop without freaking out.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Inverts that scare me now I have to think ????
Ok the mother in law she's fudging ugly smells like a toilet and goes on the prowl at night for men half her age.
That's why I class her as a invert. nocturnal hunter of innocent pray


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I love all inverts!! :mf_dribble: size, shape or colour doesn't matter to me. If a wasp flies round my head I just shoo it away, never really frightened of it. 

BUT! My weird fears is webs, I have this thought where I see a big spider or a T and I go Ahh there you are. But if I see a web my first thought is where's the :censor: spider :lol2:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

any spider that has legs out of proportion to its body.

for example, this is mostly fine:









whereas i scream like a one direction fan at these:









other than that im fine with pretty much everything. i even like centipedes, but i wont keep one as i dont fancy having to napalm the house if it escapes.


----------



## badwool (Aug 15, 2012)

FairySairz said:


> What on earth is that?!! some sort of spider-pede?! *shudder* how big are they


Centipede.

Wish I'd not try to find them now as I've since learnt they have a painful sting!!!

They get EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a bit of a wasp phobia although been getting better over the last couple of years.

They don't scare me exactly but I seriously dislike cockroaches and camel spiders.


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Hamsters. Seriously.

But that is only because the ones in the pet shop I used to work in bit me all the time. I got a particularly bad bite from a syrian hamster, which is not far off the size of a rat. It was evil. It wanted to get me all the time. And it got me!

Also centipedes. I don't like them. I think they are awesome and fascinating - but - they do freak me out. Think it's because when I'd turn rocks over as a kid looking for spiders, only to discover centipedes, I got such a fright at the speed of them. I sooned learned which rocks were likely spider rocks and which were probably centipede homes, hehe....


----------



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

I can honestly say,im not scared of anything in terms of bugs,snakes,lizards etc. but spiders.....well,im not scared as such,i just dont like them,as much as they fascinate me..i dunno..maybe i am scared of them and dont realise

Wouldnt want one thats for sure

Daz


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

Adam B Jones said:


> Hamsters. Seriously.
> 
> But that is only because the ones in the pet shop I used to work in bit me all the time. I got a particularly bad bite from a syrian hamster, which is not far off the size of a rat. It was evil. It wanted to get me all the time. And it got me!


I have to agree. The worst bloody bite I have ever had was from a hamster. Straight through my thumbnail and down to the bone. :devil:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

To the OP:

All, or none, depending on how you look at it. I give more respect to/have more fear, depending on how fast, aggressive and/or venomous they are.

But I have no innate irrational fears, just precaution.


----------



## Dark Valentino (Mar 15, 2013)

Has to be the Devil's coach horse beetle for me..
I was bitten many a time as a kid from them and they still freak me out.

Vicious lil buggers!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Dark Valentino said:


> Has to be the Devil's coach horse beetle for me..
> I was bitten many a time as a kid from them and they still freak me out.
> 
> Vicious lil buggers!


they're not nice. never dared touch one, so i don't know how bad the bite would be- but i'm told they draw blood?

for me it's wasps, ever since i got stung on the finger by one as a child, even though i kept perfectly still, & did nothing to annoy it- it just landed on my finger, stung it & flew off!:gasp::devil:
don't like house spiders either- the only spiders that stll bother me.


----------



## shatner (Aug 25, 2011)

P.nigriventer, the wandering spider. It just looks like it means business and is well aware of its potency.


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

I absolutely, 100% completely detest crane flies. I don't know why - but they freak me out.


----------



## punkasfunk (Aug 5, 2013)

hands down Cobalt Blue. 

the [email protected] ALWAYS try to run AT you.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

boxofsorrows said:


> Earwigs. Had a phobia of them since I was a child, don't think there's any other "bug" that bothers me but something about earwigs just gets me unhinged.
> 
> I don't like Scorp's, nothing against them and not a fear, just don't like the look of them.


 
I don`t like these either & I really hat millipedes & centipedes, but the scolopendra scares me witless & sends shivers down my spine yukk:whip:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Sickone said:


> T's with bigheads, they freak me out. Almost all terrestrial T's I've seen have *massive heads,* I don't know how you guys do it but i'm really not a fan :gasp:
> 
> Just got myself a H.Lividum and already she's got a massive spam, cant explain it but the bigheads really give me the creeps :lol2:


Are you sure that you actually have a tarantula as no species of arachnid has a head of any shape or size. :whistling2:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

Sickone said:


> T's with bigheads, they freak me out. Almost all terrestrial T's I've seen have massive heads, I don't know how you guys do it but i'm really not a fan :gasp:
> 
> Just got myself a H.Lividum and already she's got a massive spam, cant explain it but the bigheads really give me the creeps :lol2:


How did I miss this reply ? :no1:



PeterUK said:


> Are you sure that you actually have a tarantula as no species of arachnid has a head of any shape or size. :whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ticks and spider bites....

my woods have these critters and they don't play...

danged spider bites never want to heal... deer ticks want to kill you...


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

Ryanb0401 said:


> I absolutely, 100% completely detest crane flies. I don't know why - but they freak me out.


Me too. Had one in my room at 2am and I'm ducking and weaving trying to avoid the nasty cnut. Can I feed these sh!tbags to a tarantuala...:devil::devil:


----------



## ChrisAcres (Jul 7, 2013)

Tegeneria spp, camel spiders and crane flies. Hideous beasts !


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mitch636 said:


> Me too. Had one in my room at 2am and I'm ducking and weaving trying to avoid the nasty cnut. Can I feed these sh!tbags to a tarantuala...:devil::devil:


yes, you can- your pokies in particular will love them.


----------



## pontiacandi (Jan 6, 2013)

*AH*

Ah a wasp in the bedroom when your in bed and its doing that Doodlebug thing,buzzzzzzzzzz..................where has it landed.

Craneflys fullstop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ukkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## 59sound (Feb 19, 2013)

Giant Centipedes, Evil looking things, they look like concept art for a horror film that came to life!

I wouldn't be bothered if I saw one but the idea of touching it or anything sends shivers down my spine!

I just found this video, says it all for me lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VflXTX0Gq8


----------

